
Saturn's hexagon in motion - awqrre
https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/4up9cw/saturns_hexagon_in_motion/
======
gus_massa
Nice. The original source is
[https://saturn.jpl.nasa.gov/science/saturn/hexagon-in-
motion...](https://saturn.jpl.nasa.gov/science/saturn/hexagon-in-motion/) Do
the reddit discussion have something especially interesting to add?

